# Dark Souls PC



## Alok (Apr 7, 2012)

[youtube]w6sPHs2EQfc[/youtube]
*DARK SOULS : Prepare to Die edition, coming to PC.*

On January 6, 2012, fans started a petition to bring Dark Souls to PC, with over 82,600 people signing it in the first two weeks. On January 13, Tony Shoupinou replied by saying: “Damn you are amazing! I honestly wasn’t expecting such a massive support. My boss(es) even came to talk to me about this, after it exploded all around the world. If you wanted to have the attention of Namco Bandai Games, now you have it. The future is in your hands, and I hope you will keep supporting this. I make a personal objective to make sure every relevant person at Namco Bandai Games is in touch with this formidable effort.” The PC version of the game was confirmed on April 7, 2012 via an April edition of the PC Action magazine.


*New content on PC :*

* New Bosses - Including Artorias of Abyss, Chimera of Tomb, and more
* PVP Online Matchmaking System - Quick matching for co-op or PVP
* New Areas – Including Oolacile Tomb, Old Ruins and more
* New Enemies – Including AbyssGuard, Chained Prisoner and more
* New NPCs – Including Hawkeye Gough and more
* New Weapons and Armor – Equip some from the new bosses, enemies, and NPCs
*cdn2-b.examiner.com/sites/default/files/styles/image_full_width_scaled/hash/a2/69/1333791817_18.jpg *cdn2-b.examiner.com/sites/default/files/styles/image_full_width_scaled/hash/ae/56/1333792227_10.jpg *cdn2-b.examiner.com/sites/default/files/styles/image_full_width_scaled/hash/f3/cc/1333792227_1.jpg *cdn2-b.examiner.com/sites/default/files/styles/image_full_width_scaled/hash/94/14/1333792227_13.jpg
*cdn2-b.examiner.com/sites/default/files/styles/image_full_width_scaled/hash/6e/7d/1333792227_014_73.jpg *cdn2-b.examiner.com/sites/default/files/styles/image_full_width_scaled/hash/d6/7a/1333792227_019_56.jpg


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 7, 2012)

Dam! You beat me to it. 

I pray they fix the frame rate issues and make it a much more smoother experience. But like the title says "Prepare to Die" and die you will.


----------



## Alok (Apr 7, 2012)

^Yeah, its a big console title, i'm excited for it.

Long live pc gaming.


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 7, 2012)

Yes it comin 
PC Action magazine holds the first details of the PC version, which they say is called “Dark Souls: Prepare to Die”. The game will feature brand new bosses, however, everything else, such as the graphics and gameplay, will remain the same (which is not really a bad thing here). Apparently, gamepads will be supported.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 7, 2012)

One thing I learnt from this. Petitions do wurk. Since Skyrim, I've developed some love for ancient RPGs.... let's see how this game is.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2012)

Well my vote didn't go in vain. Its finally coming to PC.


----------



## Alok (Apr 8, 2012)

I heard its pretty tough and death is sure.

Any console player tried this ?? Ethan i guess !



gameranand said:


> Well my vote didn't go in vain. Its finally coming to PC.



mine too..


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2012)

Yeah I also heard that its pretty tough. I'll tell you what most console button mashers are quite hard.


----------



## topgear (Apr 8, 2012)

4 more months to go 



> Dark Souls: Prepare To Die Edition, and it'll reportedly feature some new bosses and other content to encourage those who played it on consoles to dive back in.
> 
> The graphics are also rumored to be better, and we'd hazard a guess that the frame rate issues experienced in certain areas will be alleviated as well. Naturally, it'll support gamepads as well—playing Dark Souls with a mouse and keyboard would be a real nightmare.
> 
> The site also reports that it's coming in August



"Dark Souls" Is Coming To PC With "Prepare To Die" Edition | Complex


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2012)

You know its not that a single console exclusive is coming to PC but some other games like RRU, SFVST are also coming which shows that PC game is not dying a slow death but its actually flourishing day by day. Viva la PC Gaming.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 8, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> Any console player tried this ?? Ethan i guess !


I had tried the initial parts of the game and YES, it's HAAARD! 

I highly recommend you guys watch this review for Demon's Souls (PS3), to get a rough idea of what you could expect from Dark Souls. This is one of the best reviews I have seen in years. 

[youtube]BnyVo3XWqV0[/youtube]


----------



## Alok (Apr 8, 2012)

Lol nice review. One thing i noticed that he was constantly moving the character same as i did in pop sot to dodge attacks.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh boy what will happen to my dear controller.


----------



## Faun (Apr 8, 2012)

Waiting for this. I like the challenge here.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 8, 2012)

I played Demon's Souls. Managed to find the first boss. Then I quit. 

I hope I can manage to play this one.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 8, 2012)

This is amazing. I remember the petition, glad it was successful!


----------



## topgear (Apr 9, 2012)

this reminds me of two pc games though they are vaguely related only  : DarkSector and DarkSider.

and this completes the Dark series PC game trio collection


----------



## Alok (Apr 9, 2012)

btw some things that are i want to be implemented in the game>
*good support for keyboard-mouse as well as controller with manual keymapping.
*direct x 11 support
*good fps.
*adjustable fov


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2012)

If its nicely optimised and has nice controller support then everything is OK.


----------



## Faun (Apr 9, 2012)

topgear said:


> this reminds me of two pc games though they are vaguely related only  : DarkSector and DarkSider.
> 
> and this completes the Dark series PC game trio collection



Yeah, Darksiders was challenging in some boss fights and so was POP TTT.

I wonder what kind of challenge will this pose.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 9, 2012)

^Expect the challenge to be unreal. You don't know what you are wishing for, trust me on this.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 9, 2012)

glad to hear that

will it be a PC port?
also the graphics doesn't look so good in screenies


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Apr 9, 2012)

You guys should watch Yahtzee's review of Demon's Souls :

The Escapist : Video Galleries : Zero Punctuation : Demon's Souls

In typical Zero Punctuation style, he describes the game quite accurately.


----------



## Alok (Apr 9, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> glad to hear that
> 
> will it be a PC port?
> also the graphics doesn't look so good in screenies



you didn't read first post carefully.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2012)

Tachyon1986 said:


> You guys should watch Yahtzee's review of Demon's Souls :
> 
> The Escapist : Video Galleries : Zero Punctuation : Demon's Souls
> 
> In typical Zero Punctuation style, he describes the game quite accurately.



Demon souls is a predecessor in the series ??


----------



## Alok (Apr 9, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Demon souls is a predecessor in the series ??



dark souls is spiritual successor to demon souls. 
And if i'm not missing it was gamespot game of the year...

Yes it was the overall goty.....and best ps3 game of 2009.(Demon Souls)


----------



## vickybat (Apr 9, 2012)

^^ Yup that's absolutely correct info. And i had also heard that demon souls was very difficult for beginners and pro gamers as well.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes, I heard the difficulty was insane which is why most players quit. As Yahtzee says at the end of the review "F**k you demon souls".


----------



## Alok (Apr 9, 2012)

^^ Then i accept challenge . See ya dark souls......


----------



## topgear (Apr 10, 2012)

^^ same here  the real fun begins when it's rough and tough to play.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2012)

But when game becomes too tough then its unbearable and fun is gone.
But I don't think this game would be that tough.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Apr 10, 2012)

gameranand said:


> But when game becomes too tough then its unbearable and fun is gone.
> But I don't think this game would be that tough.



Apparently, Dark Souls is even more worse than it's predecessor in the difficulty department. I agree with you on the point that making games insanely hard can sometimes actually take the fun away.

Point in case , the boss fights in Deus Ex : Human Revolution. You were forced to kill them, and they were easy only if your character was combat-oriented. Stealth players like me almost smashed their head into the monitor out of sheer frustration.


----------



## onlytanmoy (Apr 10, 2012)

Gr88 news...glad i signed the petition for it


----------



## Faun (Apr 10, 2012)

Tachyon1986 said:


> Apparently, Dark Souls is even more worse than it's predecessor in the difficulty department. I agree with you on the point that making games insanely hard can sometimes actually take the fun away.
> 
> Point in case , the boss fights in Deus Ex : Human Revolution. You were forced to kill them, and they were easy only if your character was combat-oriented. Stealth players like me almost smashed their head into the monitor out of sheer frustration.



Actually Namir can be defeated with one takedown.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Apr 10, 2012)

Faun said:


> Actually Namir can be defeated with one takedown.



Yes, that's how I got him


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 10, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ same here  the real fun begins when it's rough and tough to play.


^^Play Splinter Cell conviction White house Level in Hardest Difficulty.
You will be like  if not like this


----------



## topgear (Apr 11, 2012)

^^ but in Splinter Cell conviction there's ain't any badass monster trying to eat you  and generally I play most of the games at normal Difficulty mode and as many are saying that Dark Souls will be really tough even at normal mode I think I'll have enough fun playing this.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 11, 2012)

As a guy who brought down the mighty Demon Souls, I can comfortably say this,

Get ready to scream mindlessly at your monitor, F7U12 shouts, rage quits. I can say this, because I did it all. Heck.. I was this close to throw the controller away in frustration. But, when I cleared an area or defeated a boss, I felt like I am bad ass, ze god.

Haven't played Dark Souls yet. Will play it on PC.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> As a guy who brought down the mighty Demon Souls, I can comfortably say this,
> 
> Get ready to scream mindlessly at your monitor, F7U12 shouts, rage quits. I can say this, because I did it all. Heck.. I was this close to throw the controller away in frustration. But, when I cleared an area or defeated a boss, I felt like I am bad ass, ze god.
> 
> Haven't played Dark Souls yet. Will play it on PC.



 Now that is something. 
I have actually thrown my controller one time out of frustration but thankfully it was alright and survived that.


----------



## Alok (Apr 11, 2012)

^^which game?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 12, 2012)

*Prepare to Die*

[YOUTUBE]jzSqBfPQIEk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alok (Apr 12, 2012)

Not a single foe is below 25 ft high. I'm ready to die.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 12, 2012)

*New content on PC*:



> * New Bosses - Including Artorias of Abyss, Chimera of Tomb, and more
> * PVP Online Matchmaking System - Quick matching for co-op or PVP
> * New Areas – Including Oolacile Tomb, Old Ruins and more
> * New Enemies – Including Abyss Guard, Chained Prisoner and more
> ...



and the game will be using _*drum roll*_ GFWL.


----------



## Alok (Apr 12, 2012)

^yeah just checked box art. Its GFWL..


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 12, 2012)

I dnt have any Issues with GFWL...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 12, 2012)

It is an issue for the people who really wants to play mutiplayer. Except for them, it shouldn't be that daunting. It is a piece of crapware, anways. Had a terrible experience when trying to play GTA 4, Gears of War multiplayer.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 12, 2012)

GFWL...I  vowed that I won't buy any games which has that. Arrrrgh! 

Damn you to hell M$!


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Apr 12, 2012)

The infamous GFWL is in Dark Souls? As if the game wasn't already hard enough, now connecting to multiplayer is going to add to the fun.

Maybe they'll actually give an achievement for connecting to multiplayer?  . I felt I deserved that after GTA IV.


----------



## Faun (Apr 12, 2012)

Problem with GFWL is that it will try to update everytime when you start the game and fail the very next. Such an annoyance in Arkham Asylum. I almost gave up trying.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 12, 2012)

^Thats exactly what happened when I installed Batman AC. Plus, "Please Insert Disk to play." adds to the annoyance.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> ^^which game?



Street Fighter 4 Arcade Edition.


----------



## Alok (Apr 12, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Street Fighter 4 Arcade Edition.



oh this. You were fighting *Seth* right??

He is the one , who annoyed me this much none other did.
After defeating him i was feeling dumb......


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 12, 2012)

> role-playing game Dark Souls to the PC this summer in the form of the *Prepare to Die Editio*n, publisher Namco Bandai announced today. Due out worldwide on *August 24* at retail and via digital distribution outlets, the *game will feature additional content.*






> the game will include an "enhanced" PVP mode, where players can "more closely" create battles against each other.Further, From Software is bundling a new chapter in the Prepare to Die Edition of Dark Souls. The game will ship with "Artorias of the Abyss," which will include new areas to explore, enemies to defeat, and bosses to battle.



Dark Souls haunting PC this summer - GameSpot.com


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> oh this. You were fighting *Seth* right??
> 
> He is the one , who annoyed me this much none other did.
> After defeating him i was feeling dumb......



Exactly. 
I hope this game would be playable for me.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 18, 2012)

The anti-GFWL petition. 

*www.change.org/petitions/namco-ban...uls-pc-edition-without-games-for-windows-live


----------



## vickybat (Apr 18, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> oh this. You were fighting *Seth* right??
> 
> He is the one , who annoyed me this much none other did.
> After defeating him i was feeling dumb......



Offtopic- Why you guys having so much difficulty in beating SETH? I can beat him without breaking a sweat even in hardest difficulty with RYU, Evil RYU, KEN and FEI LONG. Akuma is more badass than Seth imo.

Does he appear easy to me or i have mastered super streetfighter 4?? I play with keyboard only as i don't have a controller.


----------



## Alok (Apr 18, 2012)

vickybat said:


> Offtopic- Why you guys having so much difficulty in beating SETH? I can beat him without breaking a sweat even in hardest difficulty with RYU, Evil RYU, KEN and FEI LONG. Akuma is more badass than Seth imo.
> 
> Does he appear easy to me or i have mastered super streetfighter 4?? I play with keyboard only as i don't have a controller.



it was when i faced him for first time and was totally new to sf.
Now i don't have any problem beating him. Also i don't see any significant difference in difficulty levels, so play in hardest.



JojoTheDragon said:


> The anti-GFWL petition.
> 
> *www.change.org/petitions/namco-ban...uls-pc-edition-without-games-for-windows-live



done.


----------



## masterkd (Apr 18, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> The anti-GFWL petition.
> 
> *www.change.org/petitions/namco-ban...uls-pc-edition-without-games-for-windows-live


Done


----------



## topgear (Apr 19, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> The anti-GFWL petition.
> 
> *www.change.org/petitions/namco-ban...uls-pc-edition-without-games-for-windows-live



nice start but why did not any one bother to make Batman AA and AC GFWL free ??

anyway, signed up for the petition and here's some good news for you guys 

PC News: Dark Souls PC might not use Games for Windows - Live, won't support mods - ComputerAndVideoGames.com


----------



## gameranand (Apr 19, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> The anti-GFWL petition.
> 
> *www.change.org/petitions/namco-ban...uls-pc-edition-without-games-for-windows-live



Done.



Kola2842 said:


> it was when i faced him for first time and was totally new to sf.
> Now i don't have any problem beating him. Also i don't see any significant difference in difficulty levels, so play in hardest.
> 
> 
> ...



I still haven't mastered this game yet.



Kola2842 said:


> it was when i faced him for first time and was totally new to sf.
> Now i don't have any problem beating him. Also i don't see any significant difference in difficulty levels, so play in hardest.
> 
> 
> ...



I still haven't mastered this game yet.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 20, 2012)

sorry for bump on an inactive topic..

started playing. it doesnt have any difficulty selection level. and the first boss fight is only a few mins into the game. and i have died 5 times already. 

devillishly difficult. havent yet got to a frustrating situation. but gearing up. wish me luck!


----------



## gameranand (Dec 21, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> sorry for bump on an inactive topic..
> 
> started playing. it doesnt have any difficulty selection level. and the first boss fight is only a few mins into the game. and i have died 5 times already.
> 
> devillishly difficult. havent yet got to a frustrating situation. but gearing up. wish me luck!


Thats what dark Souls is called. 
Good luck with completion of game.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 21, 2012)

completion?? lol 

to quote IGN's fantastical review: 





> Never mind whatever action games you've played before, you have to learn to fight all over again because, simply put, you're only human. That might not sound so bad when you're gleefully taking apart a zombie with a mace. How are you going to deal with a pack of feral dogs? Or a rat as big as a Land Rover? *These are the questions Dark Souls asks you, before leaning back in its high-backed leather chair to light a cigarette. It never rushes you. It never needs to. It simply tells you, to your face, that certain death lies this way. And then it tells you to walk.*





> *What defines Dark Souls is the moment you decide you're literally out of your depth, and turn the hell around, with all your precious XP intact, to go explore somewhere else. But for the most part, you won't do that. You Will Die.*



this i read after my last comment here. and its 100% true. the first boss apart, which killed me 2 times, the zombies killed me 4-5 times. each time because of my mistake, because i forgot to put up the shield or because i forgot the key binding for jumping back.. this game takes the Extreme difficulty level in the hardest game till date and takes it up up a few more notches and presents a game which does not have any difficulty level. it redefines the HARD difficulty level. 

lets see how far i can before i put the controller down in frustration.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 21, 2012)

If its that tough then how will we complete this????


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 21, 2012)

you Will learn.


----------



## Alok (Jan 22, 2014)

Finished some days ago. Was  very satisfying journey and its one of my favorite now. end was very good lol...its great because you won't be lazy even fighting with a low level creature ..game catch you in and you'll forced to concentrate .. best bosses I have faught so far, never faced a knight liked havel the rock, he made me dodge expert..and best sword play that I'v ever exprienced. Played with a knight so not only sword but a magic skill (lightening spear) was life saver quite a time. Game has large variety of interesting creature ..some that you'll hate for long. Liked it. Waiting for ds2.


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2014)

havel was pretty easy to backstab.


----------



## Alok (Jan 22, 2014)

But my bad, till then backstabbing was not in my playstyle ..so he nailed my knight.


----------



## Alok (Jan 22, 2014)

Though I was pretty sure that I can kill him using arrows.. but it was like cheating. ..I wanted to kick him in more respectful manner lol ..


----------



## Faun (Jan 23, 2014)

I removed my armor and backstabbed him to death. Agility helps much more in dark souls. Even boss fights need that.


----------



## Alok (Jan 23, 2014)

So thats the matter... I had heaviest armor equipped all the time. This also prevented me to use thief flip.


----------



## Faun (Feb 16, 2014)

This game literally changed my standard for video games. No other game seems as interesting as this one. Except may be Metro, STALKER series but theya re in different genre.

- - - Updated - - -



Alok said:


> So thats the matter... I had heaviest armor equipped all the time. This also prevented me to use thief flip.



Yeah. I find zwei +14, great scythe +14 and spears (when you need to keep your shield up) as good weapons. 

Black knight weapons are good midway through.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 16, 2014)

@Faun
Wasnt this game very much hard? I think I started this game and left it in the beginning. Or may be I am talking about some other game.


----------



## Faun (Feb 16, 2014)

^^It's not hard. It's about learning the pattern. So even if you die in a boss fight first, you will learn something new about boss's pattern and next time come stronger as an opponent.

This game is brilliant. The satisfaction after defeating any enemy is beyond measure. It's like STALKER, where you need to keep your guards up and learn the environment. It's like a zone out there and you are surviving before going completely hollow. It's as real feeling as you can get when wielding those weapons, each swipe of weapon feels so authentic.

It's full of hidden treasures, areas and stories. There are more ways to do anything. You can always ask for help or look help over internet.

And another important aspect is the online co-op by getting summoned to another world to help fight area bosses. Invading other's world or getting invaded.

Dark Souls 2 coming this march


----------



## Piyush (Feb 16, 2014)

Wow, sounds better now. And the co-op feature is kinda unique, i.e. ,saving other player's worlds.


----------



## Faun (Feb 16, 2014)

Check this trailer.


I mostly co-op at Anor Londo to help other players fight O&S boss.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 16, 2014)

Impressive! Such weapons and such monsters !!


----------



## Faun (Feb 16, 2014)

That's just the teaser. There are lot more monsters and a separate DLC which has lot more content and link with present story.


----------



## Alok (Feb 16, 2014)

Whats your favorite sword?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 16, 2014)

But no one can deny that it makes you pull out your hair in frustration many times.


----------



## Alok (Feb 16, 2014)

Not once you get the idea


----------



## gameranand (Feb 16, 2014)

Alok said:


> Not once you get the idea



Well the it takes a hell lot to get the idea.


----------



## Faun (Feb 16, 2014)

Alok said:


> Whats your favorite sword?



Black Knight Sword and later Zweihander +14. Balder Side Sword is pretty good because of the reach and moveset too but it's a very rare drop.

But mainly played game with Demon Spear, Silver Knight Spear, Great Club and Black Knight Great Axe. Great Scythe `+14 too,

I am on Strength build.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 14, 2016)

I started playing Prepare To Die edition recently.

Made the mistake of creating a Knight character, which I didn't know is the slowest starting character. But I worked out the move speed by unequipping some armor items and scaling endurance.

What I can't seem to get working however is the parry and reposte. I always seem to get the timing wrong and parry before the attack. Is there any effective method to parry correctly all the time?

Another problem is that kicking and the lunge attack are too difficult to pull off (I am using controller). Is there any easier way to pull this off?


----------



## Alok (Oct 15, 2016)

^ no other method, just practice timing.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 15, 2016)

Which is the best class to start ??


----------



## Desmond (Oct 15, 2016)

For new players, people say Warrior or Wanderer. Both have relatively lighter armor and move pretty fast. Other good classes are Thieves who start with the master key and have highest critical damage but also very low HP, and the Pyromancer who starts with a useful fireball sorcery.

However, I am still playing Knight since I have gone pretty far with it and don't want to start over with a new class yet. After scaling endurance, I am able to move much faster than before and I am able to do a medium speed roll, which is good enough for now.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 15, 2016)

DS1, the lightning +10 Utchigatana is a very capable weapon, doesnt have any scaling but raw damage + lightning damage + bleed stacks..
very easy to acquire as well


----------



## Desmond (Oct 15, 2016)

Where can I find it? I am currently in Undead burg, having returned after ringing the first Bell of Awakening and I am currently using the Drake sword.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 15, 2016)

Uchigatana - Dark Souls Wik


If you are starting out, drakesword is the first "good" weapon you should get.. just get 30 arrows and a bow and shoot the dragon's tail till it drops


----------



## Desmond (Oct 15, 2016)

Update: Ok, I read a bit about it and I see that it's either dropped by the Undead merchant in Undead Burg or some merchant in Blighttown. What is the best way to get it? Do I have to kill the Undead Burg merchant?

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> Uchigatana - Dark Souls Wik
> 
> 
> If you are starting out, drakesword is the first "good" weapon you should get.. just get 30 arrows and a bow and shoot the dragon's tail till it drops



Yes, that's what I did. However, the Drake sword does not scale I think. But I love its long range power attack that attacks multiple enemies at once, at the cost of durability of course.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 15, 2016)

no it  doesnt scale and dont bother upgrading it with dragon scales, better weapons are incoming..
Also the claymore is a damn good weapon once fully upgraded


----------



## Desmond (Oct 15, 2016)

I am currently using the Halberd because of the reach of its standard attack. The Claymore only thrusts with its strong attack.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 28, 2016)

How the hell do you fight against invaders? The lag is so huge that they basically appear to teleport behind me and back stab.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 28, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> How the hell do you fight against invaders? The lag is so huge that they basically appear to teleport behind me and back stab.



hmm its possible they are cheating also, because DS 1 is full of cheaters afaik.. u can try to find the chameleon spell and hide somewhere. basically u transform into  a set piece item like a barell and remain still until they move away..
That stuff is hilarious to pull off, more so if you back stab them..
Anyway, for PVP stuff, you want to focus, speed over damage.. if you are getting stunlocked, get high poise.. However, if your equip load is 50%, then you will do fast roll.. fast roll has a lot more invulnerability frames than slow roll, just google it out what I said above, you will find what you are looking for


----------



## Desmond (Nov 28, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> hmm its possible they are cheating also, because DS 1 is full of cheaters afaik.. u can try to find the chameleon spell and hide somewhere. basically u transform into  a set piece item like a barell and remain still until they move away..
> That stuff is hilarious to pull off, more so if you back stab them..
> Anyway, for PVP stuff, you want to focus, speed over damage.. if you are getting stunlocked, get high poise.. However, if your equip load is 50%, then you will do fast roll.. fast roll has a lot more invulnerability frames than slow roll, just google it out what I said above, you will find what you are looking for



Currently I am wearing the Golem armor with Havel's ring. I have a Chaos +4 Zweihander, but its swing speed is so slow that most of the invaders just dodge it before I can land a hit. However, its very effective if I manage to land a hit because it basically smashes the enemy to the ground.

I used to try the Chameleon sorcery but some invaders are pretty stubborn. They will just wait for us to show up and we can't even get away because of all the blocked exits. Also, in some areas using Chameleon is not very effective because experienced invaders know the object of those areas. Only the small tree of the Darkroot Garden is the most effective disguise IMHO.

And speaking of cheaters, I once invaded some guy using the Forest Hunters covenant and his companion killed me with a Black Knight greataxe that inflicted Curse.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 29, 2016)

try a Uchigatana, very easy to get, enchant it with lightning and it will do bleed, lightning and physical  with little scaling.. its fast too


----------



## Desmond (Nov 29, 2016)

Yes. I have a Uchigatana that I got after killing the Undead Burg merchant. Haven't upgraded it because its low durability puts me off.

For bleeding I have a +5 Lightning Flamberge. It doesn't have a fast swing speed, but it scales better with strength which goes well with me because my character mains strength. 

The Uchigatana scales better with dexterity I think.

Edit: OK I forgot that Lightning reinforcement reduced scaling for both Strength and Dexterity. But still, the Flamberge does about 500 damage for me.
Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Dec 3, 2016)

Finally completed Dark Souls and OMG what a journey.

That last boss fight really sucks the life out of you. Parrying Gwyn is really tricky, thankfully I had Solaire to back me up. 

Killed him with a standard +10 Uchigatana. That bleed effect really helps.

I should have reinforced it with Occult, but had a Strength build character with about 15 Intelligence.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 3, 2016)

good, now start DS II 

If you have original version and not the DX11 updated version, we can probably coop


----------



## Desmond (Dec 3, 2016)

I only have the updated one. Scholar of the first sin.

How different is it from the original?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 3, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> I only have the updated one. Scholar of the first sin.
> 
> How different is it from the original?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



not much different, max invasions are increased to 2 more characters but typically, you will never have more than 2 simultaneous invasions anyway, atleast not in india
also, they changed the renderer to dx11, but honestly, doesnt look all that much different lol..
DS II was a dissapointment, I havent played DS 3 yet, that is a major upgrade over DS II..


----------



## Desmond (Dec 3, 2016)

AFAIK, DS2 was not developed under Hidetaka Miyazaki's supervision. But by two other employees of FromSoftware.

When Miyazaki saw the game, he found that it was not up to his expeftations. Therefore he decided to revamp the game. That revamped version is SotFS.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2016)

DS 1 is the best.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 3, 2016)

In NG+, the game is no challenge now. Killed the Asylum Demon on the first encounter itself (and got the Demon Hammer). All enemies in undead burg just drop like flies.

I think NG+ is only good for PvP now.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Jan 17, 2017)

How Kirk really died


----------



## Desmond (Dec 7, 2017)

Marcus Sellars on Twitter

According to this tweet Dark Souls 1 remaster will be announced at a Namco Bandai event.

Get hyp peeps.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth Vader (Dec 7, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> Marcus Sellars on Twitter
> 
> According to this tweet Dark Souls 1 remaster will be announced at a Namco Bandai event.
> 
> ...


WHy ?? Its expected for consoles only.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 7, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> Marcus Sellars on Twitter
> 
> According to this tweet Dark Souls 1 remaster will be announced at a Namco Bandai event.
> 
> ...



No saar, its
*Praise the sun*, peeps !


----------



## Desmond (Dec 7, 2017)

Darth Vader said:


> WHy ?? Its expected for consoles only.



It's not an official announcement, when Namco-Bandai or From reply then we will know for sure.



Nerevarine said:


> No saar, its
> *Praise the sun*, peeps !



\ [ T ] /

You got DS3 @Nerevarine  ?


----------



## Desmond (Dec 18, 2017)

Looks like it was only a rumor after all.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 18, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> It's not an official announcement, when Namco-Bandai or From reply then we will know for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not yet, looking for a sale which includes DLC also. If it comes down to 1.5k for base + DLCs ill buy it


----------



## Desmond (Dec 18, 2017)

I myself purchased it from Reaper shop for about 1600 or so but without DLCs. I purchased the season pass during another sale and it gave me both DLCs.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 11, 2018)

Get hyp peeps, it's happening.

Report: Dark Souls 1 Remastered for Switch, PS4, Xbox One, and PC Being Announced Today

Kotaku UK: Dark Souls 1 Remastered for Switch, PS4, Xbox One, and PC Being Announced Today • r/darksouls


----------



## Desmond (Jan 11, 2018)

MRW reading this news


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 11, 2018)

Confirmed!


----------



## Desmond (Jan 11, 2018)

Fricking finally.
Expect full price though.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 12, 2018)

50% loyalty discount to existing owners of Dark Souls on Steam.

*i.imgur.com/e8PEx3T.jpg

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

Edit: wait a min. Upgrade? So will this replace vanilla DS?


----------



## 007 (Jan 12, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> 50% loyalty discount to existing owners of Dark Souls on Steam.


Prepare to pay full price. It seems there is no discount.
Read more here - Bandai Namco on Dark Souls PC remaster: 'There is no discount' | PC Gamer


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 12, 2018)

And Bamco will overprice it as usual for India


----------



## Desmond (Jan 13, 2018)

007 said:


> Prepare to pay full price. It seems there is no discount.
> Read more here - Bandai Namco on Dark Souls PC remaster: 'There is no discount' | PC Gamer



Feels bad man
*media.breitbart.com/media/2016/10/sad-pepe-640x480.jpg 
Who'd be so cruel as to make a joke about this?


----------



## Desmond (Jan 20, 2018)

Looks like there won't be much changes w.r.t. movement mechanics etc to the remaster. Won't even be a new engine.

However, some improvements that we can expect are:
- Password matchmaking.
- Dedicated servers.
- 6 player PvP.

Other than this no other details about balancing fixes or changes in level design.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 20, 2018)

I set up Demon's Souls on RPCS3. Trying it out now:

*i.imgur.com/CmfUpaJ.png


----------



## Desmond (Feb 27, 2018)

Any of you guys thinking of purchasing DS Remastered on day one?


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 27, 2018)

2poor2buyonday1


----------



## Desmond (Feb 27, 2018)

I am saving money for it. There's a couple of months to do.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 28, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> Any of you guys thinking of purchasing DS Remastered on day one?


Na... the next single player I will be buying is Metro Exodus


----------



## Desmond (Feb 28, 2018)

RIP Demon's Souls servers. Never even got to know the game very well.



Piyush said:


> Na... the next single player I will be buying is Metro Exodus


Day one purchase?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 1, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> RIP Demon's Souls servers. Never even got to know the game very well.
> 
> 
> Day one purchase?


Yeap


----------



## Desmond (Mar 10, 2018)

Network test coming soon -


----------



## Desmond (Apr 25, 2018)

Discount confirmed on the remaster for people who previously owned Prepare To Die edition on PC : FROMSOFTWARE on Twitter

Looks like it will be 50% discount. Also, looks like Prepare To Die edition will be delisted sometime after launch of the Remaster.

Gameplay trailer:


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 25, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> Any of you guys thinking of purchasing DS Remastered on day one?


Nope already supported the developer by buying once now they need to give it for free


----------



## Darth Vader (Apr 25, 2018)

Cyberghost said:


> Nope already supported the developer by buying once now they need to give it for free


Yes,afterall its just the Game + DS Fix MOD bundled in one package. Graphics is still trash and yet fanbois will buy this crap to support these greedy publishers.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 25, 2018)

only reason to buy it is for the online player base


----------



## Desmond (Apr 25, 2018)

Well, PTDE will get delisted after a while and this will be the only way to play Dark Souls 1 in the future. But yes, online PvP will be more active in the remaster, so if you like PvP then you will enjoy it.

As for the graphics improvement, it is not confirmed that the graphics will be the same after launch. Most of the preview builds are not final build. Only after release we will know if there are any graphics improvement.

Edit: Plus, they are adding a lot more improvements, such as easier way to switch covenants without having to trek hundreds of kilometers to do this. Also, like DS3, long holding the up or down buttons will select the first item in the items list. Also, resizable UI.


----------



## Desmond (May 16, 2018)

Looks like they have not fixed a lot of bugs from the original game. Chain backstabs are still a thing. Also no omnidirectional rolling.


----------



## Desmond (May 23, 2018)

Launch trailer - 





Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (May 24, 2018)

Priced at Rs 1199. Not bad as DS3 price.
DARK SOULS™: REMASTERED on Steam


----------



## Desmond (May 24, 2018)

599 after discount.

I bought because I am a sucker.

Edit: Looks like regional pricing is in effect, I could be wrong though.


----------



## Desmond (May 24, 2018)

Anon plays Dark Souls remastered on PC - 

*i.imgur.com/cjCUek7.png


----------



## Desmond (May 25, 2018)

I downloaded and started playing this yesterday. Here are my first impressions:
Seems more or less same as Dark Souls PTDE. Graphics don't seem improved at first glance though the improved flames in the bonfires is obvious. The game looks slightly darker overall but that could be because of my settings. Pretty much breezed through the game until the Dragon Bridge. There are some very minor graphics improvements such as a few reflective puddles in Undead Burg but they don't really add anything gameplaywise. Real test will come when I reach Blighttown and Demon Ruins.


----------



## Flash (May 25, 2018)

Are you guys playing DS with controller or KB/M combo?


----------



## Desmond (May 25, 2018)

Controller.
Will try the remaster with KB/M later and see if it's improved.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 28, 2018)

is there any ingame info on how many times you Died ?


----------



## Desmond (May 28, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> is there any ingame info on how many times you Died ?


None that I've seen so far. Dark Souls 2 had this counter accessible from that monument in Majula but both 1 and 3 don't have it AFAIK.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 3, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> is there any ingame info on how many times you Died ?


No one would like to know about that. We die too many times to count.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 6, 2018)

There is this - Dark Souls death counter - Home

Upload your savefile and it will tell you how many times you've died.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 11, 2018)

Next FROM game trailer from E3:


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 11, 2018)

^^Looks like NIOH


----------



## gameranand (Jun 11, 2018)

Well location and setting looks similar, gameplay wise it should be different.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 11, 2018)

Dedicated thread for this - SEKIRO - Shadows Die Twice

People are saying that this will be a souls-like. But the action seems to be a bit fast for a souls-like game.

Why the hell is Activision publishing this?


----------



## Desmond (Aug 13, 2019)

Anyone up to try this?


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 13, 2019)

Can a GTX 1080 achieve 4k60 ?


----------



## Desmond (Aug 13, 2019)

I am not sure, but at least 1080p 60 FPS should be possible. The framerate used to be very bad for Demon Souls, but looks like now it's fixed.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2019)

looks like PS3 exclusive


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 13, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Anyone up to try this?


I haven't played any PS3 game so yeah, eager to start via rpcs3.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 13, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> looks like PS3 exclusive


Yeah, the game was released in 2009. Here it is running on emulator.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 13, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I haven't played any PS3 game so yeah, eager to start via rpcs3.


I played this before, but the framerate is very stuttery at times, mostly due to shader compilation. So, mostly unplayable. But looks like after this latest patch to RPCS3 the gameplay has become stable.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I haven't played any PS3 game so yeah, eager to start via rpcs3.


There are many PS3 exclusive titles you can try on emulator with excellent FPS and completion rate


----------



## Desmond (Aug 13, 2019)

Demon Souls and Bloodborne are on my bucket list. Thinking of getting a second hand PS4 just to play Bloodborne.


----------



## topgear (Aug 28, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> There are many PS3 exclusive titles you can try on emulator with excellent FPS and completion rate



Please suggest a few .. mostly from action, adventure genre or game with a good story line.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 28, 2019)

I don't really have a list, though you can check how different games perform on RPCS3 - PlayStation 3 Emulator • r/rpcs3


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 29, 2019)

topgear said:


> Please suggest a few .. mostly from action, adventure genre or game with a good story line.


This one has good story Valkyria Chronicles - Wikipedia
Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots

I completed Ninja Gaiden Sigma.
and once Sigma 2 is smoothly playable I will complete that too


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> This one has good story Valkyria Chronicles - Wikipedia
> Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots
> 
> I completed Ninja Gaiden Sigma.
> and once Sigma 2 is smoothly playable I will complete that too



Thanks so got 3 names .. will have to collect the ROMs first.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 29, 2019)

Here a list of games and their playability ratings - RPCS3 Sony PlayStation 3 Emulator

Valkyria Chronicles is also on Steam now though.

PS: We are way off topic, we better move this conversation to another thread.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 4, 2020)

Have you guys heard of this mod called Daughters of ash? It does to Dark Souls 1 what Scholar of the first sin did for Dark Souls 2. Item, enemy and NPC placement is changed, in fact new NPC quests have been introduced.

This video summarizes some of the changes:






Links to the mod:

PTDE: *www.nexusmods.com/darksouls/mods/1524
Remastered: *www.nexusmods.com/darksoulsremastered/mods/140


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 4, 2020)

Hey I was trying out Jedi fallen order, its a nice dark souls clone, in star wars universe. Try it out, you may like it guys.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 5, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> Hey I was trying out Jedi fallen order, its a nice dark souls clone, in star wars universe. Try it out, you may like it guys.


Yes, its  on my radar


----------



## Desmond (Jan 5, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> Hey I was trying out Jedi fallen order, its a nice dark souls clone, in star wars universe. Try it out, you may like it guys.


I have seen it and I was not very impressed. Perhaps I will buy it when it gets heavily discounted.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 8, 2020)

Started playing this recently.

Any advice?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 8, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> Started playing this recently.
> 
> Any advice?


Don't take the Life Ring as a starting gift. Also the pendant is literally useless.

Feel free to pick any class, but I suggest sticking to Warrior, Knight or Bandit if you are new. By end game the class won't really matter too much.

Always check corners when entering a new room, don't aggro too many enemies at once and try to save estus if you can.

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 8, 2020)

"save estus if you can" and I thought in each game I save such potions which stay unused. This time I would use them generously!


----------



## Desmond (Jun 8, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> "save estus if you can" and I thought in each game I save such potions which stay unused. This time I would use them generously!


Then you might run out of it when you need it the most. 

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 8, 2020)

@rhitwick : Are u playing on keyboard or controller ?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 8, 2020)

The game is better played with controller, but KB+M is viable in the remaster last I checked.

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 8, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> @rhitwick : Are u playing on keyboard or controller ?


Controller.

Remastered version.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 8, 2020)

Playing from steam.

Everytime I launch game, they are warning not to use any MODs.
Why? Is it that serious?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 8, 2020)

time to mash the buttons in hardcore mode


----------



## Desmond (Jun 12, 2020)

In the news:

Bloodborne is rumored to be coming to PC: Is Bloodborne coming to PC?

Demon's Souls remake announced for PS5: ‘Demon’s Souls’ Remake Is Coming To PlayStation 5


----------



## Desmond (Jun 19, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> Playing from steam.
> 
> Everytime I launch game, they are warning not to use any MODs.
> Why? Is it that serious?


Mods are okay to some degree as long as its visual mods. If you use anything to give yourself more health or stats, that might get you banned. In this usually you'll have to scrub your save and start over. So, don't use cheat engine basically.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Jun 23, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Don't take the Life Ring as a starting gift. Also the pendant is literally useless.
> 
> Feel free to pick any class, but I suggest sticking to Warrior, Knight or Bandit if you are new. By end game the class won't really matter too much.
> 
> ...


I would like to add that master key must not be chosen as a starting gift as by using it your progression would not be smooth and the game would become more harder than it already is


----------



## Desmond (Jun 23, 2020)

Or easy depending on who is using it. But Thief is a harder class in general.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 23, 2020)

Fcking dying quickly. Sometimes feels like intentionally created this way to frustrate us.

Seems, need to relearn RPG approach for this.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 23, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> Fcking dying quickly. Sometimes feels like intentionally created this way to frustrate us.
> 
> Seems, need to relearn RPG approach for this.


Thats what is this game famous for!

You die more than u died in any other games till date


----------



## Desmond (Jun 23, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> intentionally created this way to frustrate us


Obviously. The game is all about attrition, all the way to your goals. The invasion mechanic is basically just that, so that random people can invade your world and impede your progress. The real challenge is persevering despite all these obstacles.

You should watch this to get more insight into Dark Souls' game design:


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 23, 2020)

The first time you die in dark souls ii, you unlock the achievement

*This is dark souls*


----------



## Desmond (Jun 23, 2020)

Any of you guys up for some jolly cooperation?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 23, 2020)

Also, has any of you played CodeVein? Thinking of getting it someday.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 23, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Also, has any of you played CodeVein? Thinking of getting it someday.


I have it in my playlist...will definitely try it someday


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Jun 25, 2020)

I never meant to say dark souls is hard in the sense its unbeatable, really I find cuphead and celeste more hard. Here I wanted to say instead say playing it like that will make it sooo much harder than it really is.But dark souls really kills you if you play it the wrong way Eg. battling with the broken sword hilt or killing useful npcs.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Jun 25, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> Fcking dying quickly. Sometimes feels like intentionally created this way to frustrate us.


Remember if you struggle too hard watch some gameplay videos (I recommend epicnamebro),don't kill yourself trying to figure it out yourself,if you get stuck in a particular section ,remember you can always ask for a little guidance on here ,we all will be more than happy to help.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 25, 2020)

I usually watch ymfah's meme videos and challenge runs.

Like this one:


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Jun 25, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> I usually watch ymfah's meme videos and challenge runs.
> 
> Like this one:


Need more of these in my life


----------



## Desmond (Jun 25, 2020)

Check this one out. 






He glitches himself into Sen's fortress without opening the gate. So he can't go back, his only way out is to go ahead and get the Lord vessel so that he can warp out.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Jun 25, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Check this one out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Will probably binge on his channel


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 13, 2020)

Playing this only in the weekends.
Sat and Sun that too mornings!

Probably I'll need 3-4 years to complete this if I maintain this speed.

After struggling 3 weeks I finally killed Taurus Demon today! 
This game is frustrating.

And someone tell me weapons guide.

Requirements are with numbers but present are in A,B,C,D what does that mean?


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 16, 2020)

Ok, I need help on "Backstabbing" in DS Remastered.

I'm using XBox controller. So what all button combos do I need?

Also, hoarding lot of things that are dropped from dead enemies. But, no merchant yet is having option to sell my excess items. What to do with those?
(I've bottomless box but makes no sense having this stockpile)


----------



## Desmond (Jul 16, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> Playing this only in the weekends.
> Sat and Sun that too mornings!
> 
> Probably I'll need 3-4 years to complete this if I maintain this speed.
> ...


Took you 3 weeks to beat Taurus demon? Man, I wonder how long it will take you to beat the Capra demon.

Capra demon's bossfight is kind of bullshit because of the dogs.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 16, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> Ok, I need help on "Backstabbing" in DS Remastered.
> 
> I'm using XBox controller. So what all button combos do I need?
> 
> ...



You just attack an enemy from behind to backstab them. Just press normal attack behind the enemy, if you are in the right angle a backstab will occur. Note that some enemies cannot be backstabbed.

You cannot sell items in the game, at least not in the traditional sense. Later on an NPC will appear near Firelink shrine to whom you can "feed" items for souls. That way you can get rid of items you don't need and gain some souls for them. Though for items like broken swords or low level armour, I'd just drop it since it's not worth much.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 16, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> Requirements are with numbers but present are in A,B,C,D what does that mean?


That is not requirement, the A, B, C, D and S ranks are how well the weapon's damage scales with your stats. Higher the rank means more damage per stat for which it is rated. So, a weapon with S in dexterity will gain higher damage per point of dexterity than a weapon with say rating D. Similar for other stats.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 8, 2020)

which weapon to upgrade?

I've a longsword (upgraded to +3) and a broadsword (trying out for efficiency).
(also has Drake sword as second weapon)
I like the technique for both the swords. Shall I continue with these or other better weapons ahead which would be worth waiting for?


----------



## Desmond (Aug 8, 2020)

Drake sword loses effectiveness later in the game and it requires dragon scales to upgrade. Not worth upgrading.

I personally stick with the Claymore and upgrade it though you should upgrade whatever weapon you like. Keep an eye on the weapon scaling rating when upgrading.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 9, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Drake sword loses effectiveness later in the game and it requires dragon scales to upgrade. Not worth upgrading.
> 
> I personally stick with the Claymore and upgrade it though you should upgrade whatever weapon you like. Keep an eye on the weapon scaling rating when upgrading.


When do I get claymore?


----------



## Desmond (Aug 9, 2020)

It's on the bridge where you encounter the red dragon. On one of the corpses. You can pick it up after the dragon leaves.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 9, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Claymore


Can I tell you how its my fav. weapon in the game? Will surely take *rhitwick *till end of the game for sure...................


----------



## Desmond (Aug 9, 2020)

Yeah, if you had to choose only one weapon, that would be the Claymore. It's pretty versatile, you can do slashing attacks and it's heavy attack is a thrust attack.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 9, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> It's on the bridge where you encounter the red dragon. On one of the corpses. You can pick it up after the dragon leaves.


FML, I'm past that level. Now in church. On the way to fight Gargoyle.
I did explore the corpses, can't recall if I found it.
Can I buy it later?


----------



## Desmond (Aug 9, 2020)

Then perhaps you already picked it up. Check your inventory.

If you haven't picked it up, this video shows where it is: 






It's not too far from where you are, so you can grab it quickly.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 10, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Then perhaps you already picked it up. Check your inventory.
> 
> If you haven't picked it up, this video shows where it is:
> 
> ...


Checked, was not in my inventory.

Did a speed run and grabbed it. 

b/w these are weighing 6Kg. With this my equipped load is almost 50% of total.
I'm wearing chain armor. Shall I wear some light weight armor? 

How did you all manage weight? Endurance level is at 30 for me now.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 10, 2020)

You can level endurance until you medium roll. You can also increase endurance by equipping Havel's ring and Ring of Favour and Protection.

Havel's ring you'll get by defeating Havel The Rock at the base of that tower at the bottom of Undead burg.

Ring of favour and protection you can get by killing Lautrec of Carim. If you release him from the Undead cathedral, he will go to firelink shrine and sit opposite to the firekeeper. Just kick him off the ledge, then quit out and return, you will get the ring. It gives health, stamina and endurance when equipped, but breaks if you remove it.

Using lighter armour is also a good option if you don't want to go through all of this.

What starting class did you choose?


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 10, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> You can level endurance until you medium roll. You can also increase endurance by equipping Havel's ring and Ring of Favour and Protection.
> 
> Havel's ring you'll get by defeating Havel The Rock at the base of that tower at the bottom of Undead burg.
> 
> ...


I started with Pyromancer.

And, unable to kill Havel. Spent like 2-3 weekends trying to beat him. Yet to master backstab, so, die and repeat and die and repeat!


----------



## Desmond (Aug 10, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> I started with Pyromancer.
> 
> And, unable to kill Havel. Spent like 2-3 weekends trying to beat him. Yet to master backstab, so, die and repeat and die and repeat!


He is easy to parry. Get a small shield for better parry window.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 10, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> He is easy to parry. Get a small shield for better parry window.


parry with havel, never even thought about that!!!


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 13, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> He is easy to parry.


I disagree backstabbing is much better cause of how slow he is......


----------



## Desmond (Aug 13, 2020)

Getting behind him is hard because he's constantly turning to face you. You have to wait for him to attack, dodge it and then try to get behind him before he recovers. And he recovers pretty quick. That's why parrying is easier because his attack is slow.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 14, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Getting behind him is hard because he's constantly turning to face you. You have to wait for him to attack, dodge it and then try to get behind him before he recovers. And he recovers pretty quick. That's why parrying is easier because his attack is slow.


Ok, I'll try this.

Have died 100 times already. Another 100 is nothing!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> Ok, I'll try this.
> 
> Have died 100 times already. Another 100 is nothing!!!


You will die more, don't worry


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 14, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> You will die more, don't worry


those 100 times, I've died in the hands of only Havel!

I'm not even counting rest.

Dark Souls is like "Edge of tomorrow". 

Enemy kills you, rather getting hyper note down how and from where the attack came.
Rinse and repeat, next time remember the knowledge gathered last time and use against enemy.

Meditation for gamers!!!


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 14, 2020)

*darksouls.wiki.fextralife.com/Have... the Rock Location,either key is still needed.

-Strategies of killing havel the rock
 (@Desmond David ,yeah, level of difficulty of a particular strategy will differ from person to person but according to the general consensus parring is still considered to be more difficult than backstabbing for this particular enemy.)

PS. I do not recommend *rhitwick *visit this site too often to make it a guide , its only reserved for those particularly hard bosses..............

PSS. I don't think defeating havel the rock would be your priority for now though, try to first reach the depths first , you will grow stronger  



Spoiler: Do not click here, if you wanna avoid item spoliers



receive large ember


 there............................


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 14, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> That's why parrying is easier because his attack is slow.


But he will crush u if you miss , and getting parry timing right in DS ain't THAT eazy........


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 15, 2020)

Finally killed Havel.

Took me 6 hours of continuous play to do that but I've finally beat him!

Used backstab (6-7 counts) with Drake sword. 

Parry is too risky, if you miss, you die. with backstab, you still have chance of rolling to go away from his range.
And, he recovers pretty quickly!

b/w I loved moves of Long sword. Picked up Claymore but that's a heavy weapon and moves a bit slow.

Any other sword similar to longsword that I should keep an eye?


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 15, 2020)

Havel alone troubled me for over 1 month.

I've killed Taurus demon in 2 days, by mostly staying near his legs and hitting it constantly.

Accidentally killed Black Knight in the Parish church.

And brought down life of the Gargoyle to half just to test the approach.

But, Havel is Havel.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 15, 2020)

If you find it hard, you can always summon help. Ping me if you see me online and you can summon me.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 15, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> If you find it hard, you can always summon help. Ping me if you see me online and you can summon me.


playing offline 

Too many invaders!

I'll check next time.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 17, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> playing offline
> 
> Too many invaders!
> 
> I'll check next time.


I also play only offline but reason is different 



Spoiler: Emoji






Also I forgot 2 give u this tip, always backup ur savefile.

I recently lost a savefile that was nearly entering completion to corruption   ,but 2 my relief I had a backup of my savefile  and only lost little progress......................


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 17, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> Havel alone troubled me for over 1 month.
> 
> I've killed Taurus demon in 2 days, by mostly staying near his legs and hitting it constantly.
> 
> ...


Dunno man, u tacked him much earlier , I also tried it and got CRUSHED, but when I came back to him later he took only 3 tries when using backstab IIRC................


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 17, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> Picked up Claymore but that's a heavy weapon and moves a bit slow.


If you want faster weapons there is a whole category for it .....................

Though balder side sword may be a good weapon for you, it drops from the balder knights that you encountered on the way 2 grogyle, but drop rate is low. I personally struggled too  much with those hollows that are in the way 2 grogyle, so I killed many knights and I had sword in my inventory without even knowing it!


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 17, 2020)

abhitruechamp said:


> If you want faster weapons there is a whole category for it .....................
> 
> Though balder side sword may be a good weapon for you, it drops from the balder knights that you encountered on the way 2 grogyle, but drop rate is low. I personally struggled too  much with those hollows that are in the way 2 grogyle, so I killed many knights and I had sword in my inventory without even knowing it!


Haven't yet got any such sword yet.

b/w Done with Gargoyle. Killed Lautrec and got the ring.

Wonder which to use? Havel or Lautrec's one?


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 17, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> Killed Lautrec and got the ring.


U could have also not killed lautrec for his storyline to fully end, his quesline is a fun one imo....

But since you have already killed it not much can be done.

Lautrec ring is one of the best which boosts most of ur stats, but here is the catch- it cannot be removed , it you remove it, it will break. Use the ring wisely, remember, after wearing it, it will seriously limit your options of wearing multiple rings. Havel will only cause a increase in total weight capacity, so by wearing it you will move faster and roll faster when wearing  armour.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 17, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> Took me 6 hours of continuous play to do that but I've finally beat him!


Congrats. You are really patient. Looks like you will do well in Dark Souls.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 17, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> Parry is too risky, if you miss, you die. with backstab, you still have chance of rolling to go away from his range.
> And, he recovers pretty quickly!


Parrying allows you to finish some fights soon, so it pays to practice it on low tier enemies so that you get the timing right.


rhitwick said:


> And brought down life of the Gargoyle to half just to test the approach.


You can cut off the gargoyle's tail to get a weapon.


rhitwick said:


> playing offline


Lol, I like fighting invaders. Except when they are hacking.


abhitruechamp said:


> balder side sword


One of the best dexterity weapons in the game.


rhitwick said:


> Wonder which to use? Havel or Lautrec's one?


If you are going heavy armour build, then use both. Note that the ring of FAP will break when you unequip it, so you'll most probably be using it permanently for the rest of the game.


abhitruechamp said:


> U could have also not killed lautrec for his storyline to fully end, his quesline is a fun one imo....


Lautrec is an a*****e, I kill him every time.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 17, 2020)

abhitruechamp said:


> U could have also not killed lautrec for his storyline to fully end, his quesline is a fun one imo....
> 
> But since you have already killed it not much can be done.
> 
> Lautrec ring is one of the best which boosts most of ur stats, but here is the catch- it cannot be removed , it you remove it, it will break. Use the ring wisely, remember, after wearing it, it will seriously limit your options of wearing multiple rings. Havel will only cause a increase in total weight capacity, so by wearing it you will move faster and roll faster when wearing  armour.


I'm using a mod which lets me keep "Ring of Sacrifice" intact even after death.
So one slot is blocked with that, not gonna remove it for anything.

So, consider I've only one slot for the rest of the game. 

Lautrec ring or Havel's ring?

Any other mission in future where Lautrec ring would be mandatory in case I lose it?


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 17, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Lautrec is an a*****e, I kill him every time.


I had to kill him, partly for the ring and partly he was not helping me.

Also due to a glitch in game, I could not free him from his cell even though I had the cell key.
loading/realong game number of times, replaying level did not fix that.

He got free after killing Gargoyle and refused to help me when I met with him again.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 17, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> I'm using a mod which lets me keep "Ring of Sacrifice" intact even after death.
> So one slot is blocked with that, not gonna remove it for anything.


SMH, why? Remove that mod.


rhitwick said:


> Lautrec ring or Havel's ring?


Both.


rhitwick said:


> Any other mission in future where Lautrec ring would be mandatory in case I lose it?


Once Lautrec is dead, he has nothing to do with the rest of the game.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 17, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> SMH, why? Remove that mod.


Nopes, I die too many tomes. Can't lose my hard earned souls for that.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 17, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> Nopes, I die too many tomes. Can't lose my hard earned souls for that.


Seriously, don't get attached to the souls. Leveling up won't make you strong because every time you level up you get diminishing returns on your stats. Then at one point around mid game levelling up will no longer be worth it because you will be spending a lot of souls to get 1-2 points of damage or resistances.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 17, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> SMH, why? Remove that mod.


I agree! In my books only save scrubbing if you kill someone by accident, and a cheat for taking a item that's online only ,is allowed.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 17, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Lautrec is an a*****e, I kill him every time.


But his quest is cool though 



Spoiler: The storyline and why writer think its cool



Invading lautrec and killing him was seriously difficult and it is one of my fondest memories of this game " how many times do these lambs rush to slaughter!" - lautrek after I invaded him for 100th time. Since if you are killed when invading souls were not lost , as a bonus I leveled up pretty quick in process of killing lautek as a bonus!


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 17, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> Nopes, I die too many tomes. Can't lose my hard earned souls for that.


Seriously @rhitwick if you do that you will loose one of the most important part of the game , learning to move on even if you loose almost everything.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 17, 2020)

See, I can't do away with the mod. 

I played long time without the mod and kept losing the souls.

For me, if I loose souls at point A, there is no guarantee that in next run I would even reach that place to retrieve them.

So, yeah, can't lose that. Apart from 'that' mod, its all hard work.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 17, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Lol, I like fighting invaders. Except when they are hacking.


Man, I know what I am loosing here..............

Would DS multiplay be still active after 1 year? I really wanna jump online tho I dunno it would be worth it @ this time.............


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 17, 2020)

abhitruechamp said:


> Seriously @rhitwick if you do that you will loose one of the most important part of the game , learning to move on even if you loose almost everything.


No, don't want to move on!!!

I need my souls!


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 17, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> See, I can't do away with the mod.
> 
> I played long time without the mod and kept losing the souls.
> 
> ...


I too faced the same issue. Funk it! I still face the same issue :-} .See one thing I learnt was soul farming , whenever I needed some souls and needed 2 upgrade I revisited a old area 2 ensure I wasn't killed and I got all the souls I wanted.
I know this strategy is looked down by many elitist but that's what works for me and it may be even a intended game mechanic for all I know.............


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 17, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> No, don't want to move on!!!
> 
> I need my souls!


----------



## Desmond (Aug 17, 2020)

abhitruechamp said:


> Would DS multiplay be still active after 1 year? I really wanna jump online tho I dunno it would be worth it @ this time.............


You can also try to PvP in the arena after you beat Artorias in the DLC. Multiplayer is still active because Dark Souls was remastered so it prolonged it's life a bit.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 21, 2020)

Mistakenly killed " *Griggs of Vinheim*" after rescuing him in Lower Undead Burg.

What impact on game?

(was breaking the barrels and the tip scratched him. Started attacking me, had to kill)


----------



## Desmond (Aug 22, 2020)

If you had instead run away, you could have tried getting (buying) absolution from Oswald of Carim. After that any hostile NPCs become non-hostile again.

Also, remember that instead of attacking barrels, you can roll into them to break them.

As for the impact on the game (I have never killed him myself) I think he won't go to Firelink shrine and thus you can't buy his spells. You will only be missing out if you are a spell caster, otherwise no impact. Later on, you'll meet Big Hat Logan who is Grigg's master and he will also sell spells, though I am not sure if he sells the same spells or not.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 9, 2020)

I hate blighttown!

That area is fcking hell! Hope I never need to go back there.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 9, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> I hate blighttown!
> 
> That area is fcking hell! Hope I never need to go back there.


Every one hates Blight town, you are not alone. However, once you beat Quelaag there is little reason to come back.

The only reasons to return that I can think of is:
- Siegmeyer of Catarina's questline.
- To talk to Quelana.
- Farm green titanites from the slugs.
- Going to the Great Hollow and then to Ash Lake (also part of Siegmeyer's questline).

Edit: Get the rusted iron ring to move quickly in the swamp at the bottom of blight town.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 11, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> I hate blighttown!
> 
> That area is fcking hell! Hope I never need to go back there.



Lol, I didn't h8ed it THAT much. Sure, it is a little annoying, but I never hated it.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 11, 2020)

@rhitwick I think I have a suggestion for u. Instead of using the ring mod, you can instead just save ur savegame in another location, and recopy the savegame location in "documents/NBGI". *This would load up the earlier save, with the old amount of sould. *Doing that would -:

a. Provide u a more legit way to play the game, and remove the chances of savegame corruption.
b. U will make backup of ur savegames which is absolutely important.
c. Force you to not cheat in the game that much as you will have to reload the game to regain old amount of souls. It would prevent cheating without a reason, and you will have to provide a good reason of reloading the save (to urself),

tl:dr Instead of using the ring mod, instead use the idea of save scrubbing to ur advantage, imo it would be a better experience.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 11, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Later on, you'll meet Big Hat Logan who is Grigg's master and he will also sell spells, though I am not sure if he sells the same spells or not.


I am 90% sure, he sells the same spells, plus a few extra. IIRC, I purchased all my spells from him.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 11, 2020)

In Darkroot garden somehow managed to talk to Albina and got into their covenant.
Shiva did not sell me anything not even got option to look into his wares!!!


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 11, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> In Darkroot garden somehow managed to talk to Albina and got into their covenant.
> Shiva did not sell me anything not even got option to look into his wares!!!


The option will be available in the darkroot garden. The forest covenent is one of the most useful one, at least it was for me.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 2, 2021)

rhitwick said:


> In Darkroot garden somehow managed to talk to Albina and got into their covenant.
> Shiva did not sell me anything not even got option to look into his wares!!!


Did you encounter Fume Knight ? He is the hardest boss in DS


----------



## Desmond (Feb 2, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Did you encounter Fume Knight ? He is the hardest boss in DS


That's in Dark Souls 2 I think. Hardest boss I've faced so far is Darkeater Midir in Dark Souls 3.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Feb 12, 2021)

Anyone tried out daughters of ash mod for DS?

*www.nexusmods.com/darksouls/mods/1524?tab=description


----------



## Desmond (Feb 12, 2021)

No. Don't really have time these days to check. But I hear it changes a lot of things so it's better to play it after finishing the game at least once.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Feb 12, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> No. Don't really have time these days to check. But I hear it changes a lot of things so it's better to play it after finishing the game at least once.


Yeah, its like experiencing the game all new! I beat the game before once ofc , but I am still struggling with its new progression path and boss. I would def. recommend it if you wanna "play it like a virgin", like they say.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 12, 2021)

One thing I feel about Dark Souls is that I already know where everything is. I wish I could forget everything and play it like it's my first time. I guess this mod does just that.

It's kind of like Scholar of the First Sin in Dark Souls 2.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Feb 12, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> One thing I feel about Dark Souls is that I already know where everything is. I wish I could forget everything and play it like it's my first time. I guess this mod does just that.


Exactly! It also structures the path such that it makes sense for a old player. I currently just beat the Tarus demon, I am beginning to struggle like the old days.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Feb 12, 2021)

@Desmond David you did the thief build rt? How did you beat bosses (like the stony lizard, (pardon the memory)) with it?


----------



## Desmond (Feb 12, 2021)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> @Desmond David you did the thief build rt? How did you beat bosses (like the stony lizard, (pardon the memory)) with it?


The bell gargoyle? I think I summoned Solaire for that fight.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Feb 12, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> The bell gargoyle? I think I summoned Solaire for that fight.


Nah, he is the famous lizard type beast  I meant the one in the one below andre, the one that drops demon tatinate, in general , with the theif build, I find it almost impossible to beat non backstabable and non parryable foes, like the trees of darkroot garden............

I am thinking of creating a new-savegame for the Daughters of Ash, being a thief makes it almost impossible with the *changes* that the mod makes


----------



## Desmond (Feb 12, 2021)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Nah, he is the famous lizard type beast  I meant the one in the one below andre, the one that drops demon tatinate, in general , with the theif build, I find it almost impossible to beat non backstabable and non parryable foes, like the trees of darkroot garden............
> 
> I am thinking of creating a new-savegame for the Daughters of Ash, being a thief makes it almost impossible with the *changes* that the mod makes


Ah. The titanite demon. I just use a bigger weapon such as a claymore. Just enough stats to two-hand it should be enough I think.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Feb 12, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Ah. The titanite demon. I just use a bigger weapon such as a claymore. Just enough stats to two-hand it should be enough I think.


Oh....... So, a thief can't kill the demon then. I was trying to kill it with serrated knife, but it just won't bulge, in normal situations I too would have used claymore(my fav. weapon!) but, daughters of ash changes things up. Guess I'll probably give it a few more tries, then create a new game. 

I also seriously forgot how much OP the shields of DS were(100% block!).


----------



## Desmond (Feb 13, 2021)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> serrated knife


I think the titanite demon is resistant (immune?) to bleed.

Edit: Yeah, resistant to poison, toxic and bleed effects - Titanite Demon


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 17, 2021)

^As per Fextralife and Youtube walkthroughs, The more you kill one, next one becomes harder to kill.

Weird game logic!


----------



## Desmond (Feb 17, 2021)

IIRC it's not about the next one becoming harder. Just that all of them have different HPs depending on the area.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Feb 22, 2021)

rhitwick said:


> ^As per Fextralife and Youtube walkthroughs, The more you kill one, next one becomes harder to kill.
> 
> Weird game logic!


Nah, it says the ones in later areas are harder...


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 22, 2021)

How many times have you died to grab Avelyn in DS:1?

I've at least 20 times. Then came to know about the glitch and then 2-3 times more because could not time the jump :FML:


----------



## Desmond (Feb 23, 2021)

rhitwick said:


> How many times have you died to grab Avelyn in DS:1?
> 
> I've at least 20 times. Then came to know about the glitch and then 2-3 times more because could not time the jump :FML:


Too many times to count.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Feb 26, 2021)

rhitwick said:


> How many times have you died to grab Avelyn in DS:1?
> 
> I've at least 20 times. Then came to know about the glitch and then 2-3 times more because could not time the jump :FML:


I can proudly say that I decided to skip it


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Apr 16, 2021)

Does anyone else feels that some dark souls quotes are severely underrated ? One of my favorites is

  " How many times these lambs rush to slaughter?" -  lautrek
Its not even that recognized that proudly by the community but since that part where you had to kill lautrek was PITA its etched into my brain by listening to it soooooooooooo many times!


----------



## Desmond (Apr 16, 2021)

You probably didn't kick him off the ledge.

My favourite one is "If only I could be so grossly incandescent". 

\`[T]/


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Apr 16, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> You probably didn't kick him off the ledge.
> 
> My favourite one is "If only I could be so grossly incandescent".
> 
> \`[T]/


Yeah that's one cool too. I also like "You know me, what do I know?"


----------



## Zangetsu (May 30, 2022)

*www.gadgetsnow.com/gaming/dark-sou..._medium=referral&utm_campaign=toiweb_hpwidget


----------



## Desmond (May 31, 2022)

About time.


----------



## Mithu Singh (Jun 1, 2022)

what's minimum spec requirement. I think i need to buy new GPU!!


----------



## Desmond (Jun 1, 2022)

You don't need a new GPU for Dark Souls 1, it's almost a 10 year old game.


----------



## khalil1210 (Jun 1, 2022)

Mithu Singh said:


> what's minimum spec requirement. I think i need to buy new GPU!!



From steam page - DARK SOULS™: REMASTERED on Steam


*MINIMUM:*
Requires a 64-bit processor and operating system
*OS:* Windows 7 64-bit, Service Pack 1
*Processor:* Intel Core i5-2300 2.8 GHz / AMD FX-6300, 3.5 GHz
*Memory:* 6 GB RAM
*Graphics:* GeForce GTX 460, 1 GB / Radeon HD 6870, 1 GB
*DirectX:* Version 11
*Storage:* 8 GB available space
*Sound Card:* DirectX 11 sound device
*Additional Notes:* Low Settings, 60 FPS @ 1080p

*RECOMMENDED:*
Requires a 64-bit processor and operating system
*OS:* Windows 10 64-bit
*Processor:* Intel Core i5-4570 3.2 GHz / AMD FX-8350 4.2 GHz
*Memory:* 8 GB RAM
*Graphics:* GeForce GTX 660, 2 GB / Radeon HD 7870, 2 GB
*DirectX:* Version 11
*Storage:* 8 GB available space
*Sound Card:* DirectX 11 sound device
*Additional Notes:* High Settings, 60 FPS @ 1080p


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Jun 2, 2022)

Desmond said:


> You don't need a new GPU for Dark Souls 1, it's almost a 10 year old game.


Well, you cannot, in good faith, make him play through blighttown in that version of the game though, can you? 

I played DS:R using a gt710 back in the day, which caused the game to play out in slow motion, but still preferred that instead of the original version(did play the OG version too).


----------



## Desmond (Jun 3, 2022)

Blighttown isn't as bad once you know where you have to go. Also, it feels long because of the darkness and the level design but it's actually not as long as you might think.


----------

